# East West: PLAY Software (resetting path)



## Tobias A. Ratka (Mar 13, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I'm currently setting up my new computer - starting from scratch. I just downloaded the latest PLAY software, but it doesn't find my Samples.

I keep them on a external hard drive, so I don't have to re-download everything. But PLAY doesn't seem to find them. If I open up an old project, I have to manually "locate the folder" for each instrument - which is a pain in the butt.

Is there a way to sort of tell PLAY where all my Instruments are located so it automatically adds it into the internal software library without me having to reset everything manually?


Thank you in advance!
Toby


----------



## Tobias A. Ratka (Mar 13, 2020)

Nevermind, I found a way!


----------



## Snarf (Mar 13, 2020)

Would you care to tell us how you solved it? Might help future people having the same problem who stumble upon this thread


----------



## gordony (Mar 14, 2020)

Snarf said:


> Would you care to tell us how you solved it? Might help future people having the same problem who stumble upon this thread


Open and log in to the East West Installation centre on your computer. Hover your mouse over an installed library and you will see a small cog wheel on the right hand side. Click on it and a list of options appears - choose Locate and you can then navigate to wherever the library folder is and select it. Done.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 14, 2020)

Exactly, The installation Center makes relocating and even redownloading its libraries easy.c


----------



## Tobias A. Ratka (Mar 22, 2020)

Snarf said:


> Would you care to tell us how you solved it? Might help future people having the same problem who stumble upon this thread


Sorry, I've had internet troubles! gordony answered it perfectly!


----------



## banes (Mar 22, 2020)

Does the installation Center available for non Cloud installs?


----------



## Tobias A. Ratka (Mar 22, 2020)

banes said:


> Does the installation Center available for non Cloud installs?


Not 100% sure, but I think the cloud is required..


----------

